# FMA Festival and Remy Presas Memorial



## Dan Anderson (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Y'all,

From Bram's forum:


> Ok here it is..the official site of the festival...
> 
> http://www.fmafestival.com/
> 
> ...



The Festivals are being put on by IMAF Philippines.  The Modern Arnis camp  will be a great oppertunity to not only train with but to meet our brothers in the PI from both the Senior Grandmasters Council of Modern Arnis (Roland Dantes, Vic Sanchez, Pepito Robas, Jerry DelaCruz, & Rodel Dagooc) but also the Senior Masters from IMAFP (Cristino Vasquez, Samuel "Bambit" Dulay, Rene Tongson, Roberto Presas).  The FMA festival will be a hotbed of all sorts of FMA to train in and experience.

I'll be there!!!  I hope you will be there as well.  I'll keep you posted of developments as they occur.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## James Miller (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds like a grreat time! I went to the website, but I don't see any intel on the event. Is it my comp or is there no info on the site?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 24, 2005)

James,

Your computer is just fine.  The website is just up and should have data on it shortly, according to my source.  This will be a great event and anyone who wants to get to the roots of their FMA should go.  All for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## James Miller (Jun 25, 2005)

Is the event this July?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 25, 2005)

July 2006.

Dan


----------



## James Miller (Jun 25, 2005)

That gives everyone plenty of time to get ready!


----------

